
MongoDB and Python - bhishan
https://www.thetaranights.com/mongodb-and-python/
======
haney
I'm interested to see this on the front page given the number of people
trashing Mongo lately.

Currently when deciding on a backing store for my python based applications I
usually jump straight to PostgreSQL what are the things that Mongo excels at
these days that are missing from pg?

~~~
zenethian
It's less a matter of scale to me and more a matter of facilities. Given the
ability to scale PostgreSQL in places like Amazon RDS into utterly enormous
system proportions, way less about performance to me. Is your data
heterogeneous at a record-level? Do you store hierarchical data more than
relational? Mongo might be a better choice with a schema-tracking system on
top of it.

Saying that Mongo is the choice just for scaling is silly.

That said, Postgres is my go-to database as well, almost always, and I've
never much needed anything different. Yet. Waiting to find something that it
doesn't fit.

~~~
haney
> Is your data heterogeneous at a record-level?

I usually just use JSONB columns for this.

------
ganduG
Blogspam.

~~~
meowface
Why on Earth are people downvoting you? This article is absolutely blogspam.
It's a paraphrasing of the PyMongo documentation with absolutely nothing else
added, not even any editorializing.

